# EEEEE MUTANT FLIES!!!! Seriously, what the barnacle are these?



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I had two FFF cultures, and one started to die down. So I opened the other one, which had been ignored for a week or so and was more of a backup, and all these long black things are running around inside the lid! Upon closer inspection, they're teeny flies of some sort, mating and stuck together by the tails. The weird part is, the culture was _melanogaster_ flies, and these flies look nothing like them. They're black, fast, and have fully functional wings. They pretty much look like large gnats. Upon seeing the wings, I decided I shouldn't breed these, and the culture is currently sitting in my viv with the top off. Apparently mutant black gnats taste good. So, are these mutant FFFs, or big gnats that snuck in somehow? It's not really important, but I'm curious. I tried getting a pic, but all you can see are black dashes. Welp, time to get a new starter culture, since my seed culture is nothing but mutant gnats.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Look up phorid flies and see if they match what you are seeing. Another alternative is if you are breeding wingless, then if they get over 80 F, the protien that keeps them from flying reverts and you get flyers. 

Ed


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Ed said:


> Look up phorid flies and see if they match what you are seeing. Another alternative is if you are breeding wingless, then if they get over 80 F, the protien that keeps them from flying reverts and you get flyers.
> 
> Ed


Damn your'e good, Ed.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I have also witnessed some weird things with some of my cultures once they start to get old. Sometimes the flies have two torsos or elongated bodies. Its kind of bizarre.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

No, it's not those. And I don't think it's winged FFFs, they look totally different. FFFs are fat and tan, these are thinner and black. And apparently tasty!


----------



## sand (Dec 14, 2010)

My guess would have been fungus gnats or some close relative had gotten into your cultures. The larvae look similar to fruit fly larvae but have head capsule usually dark in color. 

Another possibility is sciarid flies/gnats (darker little bit shorter legs).


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Could also be carrion flies ... which if ur breeding ur frogs is a no-no. 
They kind of look like fungus gnats but move differently.

Do they fly fast and crawl quick and sporatic? If so then go buy a blue led nightlight and point it at a fly trap and toss ALL of ur infected cultures.

They will eat your frog eggs, and could potentially lay eggs on your animals (in their eyes and nostrils) ... the darts MIGHT be ok but they are a nuisance for slower animals like tree frogs.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I chucked all those cultures. I'm not breeding frogs, not yet. I'd love to. I'm thinking fungus gnats. Thanks!


----------

